# How do I know when to put my guppy in the breeding trap/box?



## J-RAD

My guppy has been pregnant for about two weeks and looks like she will pop any time what should I do? put her in the breeding trap/box?


----------



## Santaaa

If you are worried yes put her in the box. Now you must be ready for fry. Have food ready as they will need to eat at least 4 times a day and up to 8 times a day. Liquafry is good and so is Hikari first bites and in a pinch egg yolk from a hard boiled eggs. Just smash it up in a bag as powder and really fine powder feed them that as it high in protein and very good for them and the fish love it along with the fry. Feed them a variety diet as it helps them to grow faster and healthier. You can actually induce labor on a fish, cause them to drop fry. First make her comfortable in the box then turn up your aquarium heater hopefully it is adjustable turn it up about 5 degrees. The warmer water will cause her to drop her fry within hours. Once you have enough fry or you think she is done dropping fry remove her from the box and return her to the tank. I actually learned this from a livebearer fish book I just can't remember what is called or where I have it now but it will work. I just used the technique last night to get my guppy to have her babies as I was a bit worried. It works for most livebearing fish. Please note I just had my first guppy fry born last night but this is what I am doing and so far so good. Everything I have suggested for this is someone else's advice passed along except the egg thing that I used when I bred killifish, who are an extremely closely related egg laying fish.


----------



## cris72761

How do you know when the fish is ready to use this method?


----------



## BBradbury

J-RAD said:


> My guppy has been pregnant for about two weeks and looks like she will pop any time what should I do? put her in the breeding trap/box?


Hello J...

I've never kept a separate tank or box for my female Fancy Guppies, it's stressful at best. I just provide a lot of floating plants for cover and keep the water extremely clean with large, weekly water changes. I also make the new water a little warmer. Lots of cover and pure, warm, treated tap water will help the female deliver.

Also, once the new ones are delivered, I feed all the my Guppies a little more and a little more often. It's been my experience with Guppies, that well fed adults show little or no interest in the fry.

Just a couple of thoughts.

B


----------



## zero

what bb said. best to give her cover and, places for the fry to hide and dont stress her out with moving etc. you could cause her to miscarry if shes moved to early too. good luck with the babies


----------



## jamesk

Just leave grass at the top and give them plenty of places to hide. Most of them live, which is sometimes a problem


----------

